# Matte Paint?



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Evening all, picked this bad boy on Monday and it's got matte grey paint. 
Can I pick your brains as to what might be the best way to look after it? 
I've a feeling it might be a bit of a mission to keep it looking nice.
Thanks all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReflectionHD (May 7, 2021)

Hi, It won't be to hard to maintain but may take a little more effort as you don't want to scratch or damage matte paint because you can't polish it.

First off for washing you want to use wax free products that are safe for matt finishes Like a pH neutral wax free snow foam we offer one called White Out if interested, and a wax free shampoo like our Pink Suds you want to use the 2 bucket method make sure your wash mitt is clean. Also recommend you apply snow foam twice and leave the second application on there when you are using shampoo this will create even better lubrication and prevent scratches with matte finishes you want to do everything possible to prevent scratches.

As for protections you can use Swissvax Opaque Wax which is designed for matte finishes or if you want something with more durability and lasting protection you could use CarPro CQuartz SKIN which is more like a ceramic coating

You do not want to start adding any wax or coating that is not designed for matte finishes as this will add a sheen to the paint and make all products you use is wax free.

Interested in White Out Snow Foam go here: https://reflectionhd.com/product/white-out-snow-foam/
For Pink Suds Wax Free Shampoo Go here: https://reflectionhd.com/product/pink-suds-wax-free-shampoo/

CarPro Skin: https://bit.ly/3f6Ttju
Swissvax Opaque: https://bit.ly/3oaijTM

:thumb:


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Wowser, thanks for that mate, brilliant stuff. I’ll have a looksee at those products. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

They carry Dr. Beasley products at Motorgeek in the UK.

They have a whole line of products specifically for matte paint.

From soaps, waterless, decon, sealants and coatings. It's good stuff

https://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=BrandSearch&db_manid=65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabbie (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi 

I believe Angelwax do a Range of Products for Matte Paint as well 
The Range is called Luminosity they have waxes and Shampoo's

I Have never used these myself but I do use quite a bit of their products and find they work very well.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi 
As above the angel wax shampoo is good.

I'd take a look at nanolex , was the best I tried when I had matte


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the sound advice gents. 
The thing is filthy already, muddy shoes and a brand new interior are not a good match but hey ho, it’s one of the family cars so it’s gonna get a bit grubby. Cant get too precious about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan62 (May 13, 2021)

We've had a matte car for about a year now. Originally we were worried about the paint but so far it's been fine. I'm not 100% certain but I _think_ ours has a matte lacquer over the paint, so it's maybe not as fragile as we originally thought. Either that or the products we're using on it are damn good.

We've been using Chemical Guys matte products: Meticulous Matte Autowash (a PH neutral shampoo, with an added bonus that it smells like bubble gum, so you want to eat the car while you wash it lol), Jetseal Matte Sealant (a wax type product which you wipe on then buff off), and Matte Detailer (a spray on detailer which you use to buff the Sealant off, and also use to easily wipe away fingerprints or bird droppings etc).

We figured the above stuff isn't the cheapest but isn't ridiculously expensive either.

Hope this is helpful


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Thanks 
I understand mine is a matte lacquer also.
Haven’t had a chance to give it a clean yet, or drive it for the last few days either come to think of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I wrapped mine in stealth. Matte paint is so hard to look after if it gets dirt in it. Remember you can't polish it. With film and ceramic it looks the same and I know the paint underneath is safe.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Two rules : No polishes and no fillers. Otherwise, you should be ok.


----------

